# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] hp 620

## escapecfu

press the esc key for startup menu
αυτο μου λεει και δεν κανει τιποτα
εγω δοκιμασα να βγαλω σκληρο
αλλαξα σκληρο
αλλαξα μπαταρια μεσα
αλλαξα μ/τ
τσεκαρισα τροφοδοσια
μνημες
αλλα f δεν ακουει σε κανενα
Μηπως ξερουμε κατι????

----------

